# D750 date reset when changing battery



## molested_cow (Jan 11, 2017)

Often times when I replace my battery on the D750, the camera goes into date reset mode, which means I CAN'T TAKE PHOTOS unless I set the date. It's not too bad when I am not in a hurry, but frustrating when I miss a shot. My camera has never been serviced. All the cases I've found on the internet involves the camera being serviced and returned with such problem. I can't really find any answer to what causes this or how it's resolved.

Also on a few occasions, the camera acted weird. Once I pressed the preview button, then it just stayed that way with all the LCD screens lit. I could not even turn the camera off! Then after messing with it for a minute it turned off and went back to normal. Another time, it stayed in err mode. I thought my lens wasn't locked in correctly and checked everything. Again, it went away after some fiddling around. So basically, unlike my D700 that has NEVER given me any sort of issue whatsoever, this camera is making me a bit insecure. I will probably take it in next week to get it checked out before the warranty runs out, just wondering if you guys are having these issues as well?


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 11, 2017)

Send it in for warranty work.   All that sounds really odd.

I wonder if there's a battery inside the camera (like most devices) that keeps the camera date/time stuff going while there isn't a battery in it.

Sounds like your camera has some other issues too.  Send it in before the warranty expires.  Or go online, register your camera and submit a warranty check and describe your issues on it so they have it on file, they'll get back to you then.


----------



## goooner (Jan 11, 2017)

Are you running the newest firmware?


----------



## Overread (Jan 11, 2017)

Most electronic devices have a small battery (the silver flat kind) in the unit itself which maintain the date and time and other functions. Even your PC has one installed on the motherboard. If it starts to fail it will cause problems like this because the camera is basically running everything on its batteries instead of on the internal cell. 

I believe you should be able to acess the battery to replace it; check the manual or the website as there should be instructions. The worst case is that its embedded deep inside and requires a more complex take-apart to gain access.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 11, 2017)

according to page 15 of the manual


> The camera clock is powered by a independent, rechargeable power source, which is charged as necessary when the main battery is installed ... two days of charging will power the clock for about three months.  If the camera displays a warning stating that the clock is reset and the  icon flashes in the information display, the clock has been reset and the date and time recorded with the new photographs will not be correct.



Other than that, quickly perusing the manual, there is no reference on being able to independently change the internal battery.

FYI, are you using Nikon OEM EN-15 batteries?  If not, try a nikon battery.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 11, 2017)

there's references out there that if the internal battery isn't working that the camera acts really strange

such as ==> DSLR Acting Strange? Try Changing the Internal Clock Battery


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 11, 2017)

according to other searches the internal clock battery is not user serviceable.

The battery is either faulty or the connections to it are, thus not getting recharged.

edit: looks like Canon makes it user serviceable, Nikon not so much. :/


----------



## molested_cow (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks! The battery are nikon batteries. I will have them fix it then! It's just such a shame that for a brand new camera there are such issues, especially buying it as a replacement for my robust D700.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 11, 2017)

I've had my d750 for 6+ months now. 
No hiccups that weren't due to the user.  But I've only bought my cameras from either BestBuy or Cameta and I test them top to bottom when I get them.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 29, 2017)

For future reference, while reading about other stuff I came across this "teardown" of a D600, which shows that battery on a motherboard inside the camera.

On step 21 from this website ==> Nikon D600 Teardown - iFixit
you can clearly see the replaceable battery on the motherboard below right to the red square / left of the yellow square ... deep in the camera.  

Not exactly user serviceable.  though you could argue you can change the battery on Step 15.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 29, 2017)

FYI .... since I had a d7000 and I always heard how the D600 and D7000 were virtually identical (except for size as I had them both).  there's a partial teardown of a d7000 (and other links available). they are built the same but vastly different on the inside including vastly different motherboards.  
Though the battery is nearly in the same place.  ==> Nikon D7000 Motherboard Replacement - iFixit


----------



## KmH (Jan 30, 2017)

molested_cow said:


> . . . It's just such a shame that for a brand new camera there are such issues, . . .


But the way it is with mass produced consumer electronics.
Statistically it is unavoidable that some number of mass produced units won't work quite right.


----------



## nerwin (Jan 31, 2017)

I believe Nikon uses rechargeable internal clock batteries (or capacitors) so it would have to be sent in for service to be fixed. 

It's quite rare for these to fail.


----------

